# Henry Varmint Express.17 HMR Rifle issues



## Larry

I had a favorite rifle for trapping. It was a Henry Varmint Express .17. I say "was" as after I dispatched that badger I caught a few weeks back. I decided to try to shoot a prairie puppy with it. I took one shot and missed at 100. I could see I was high, so I lowered it a tad and took another shot while it poked its head above the its hole. Yeah I got it!

Next day same thing by the prarrie puppy town. Took a shot and got one. Went to shoot again and click. I ejected that one and another......click click and click. UGH.....

Next one I fired it clicked and I looked at the casing. No dents or marks at all. I repeated on three more and the same.

I suspect I broke the firing pin.

It went to Henry last week on a Fed Ex Truck. They are interested also and will do all repairs under their warranty program.

This has become my go to trapping gun. I like it so much as I can put a little .17 grainer in the shoulder of a trapped coyote and that's it, No blood, no head shot and no nasty hemorrhaging when shot in the head. It perfect.

Anyone else had issues with Henry's? OHHHHHH mine has about 230 rounds through it. Its a trapping gun so like my trowel its clean on the outside.

Larry


----------



## Boxerboxer

Wow! That's a bit early for that kind of failure! Sorry to hear it and here's hoping for a speedy return.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Waiting to hear about what Henry has to say.


----------



## youngdon

They'll take care of it for free.....Nice.. Good customer service will sell a lot of rifles in the future, something some of the big boys(COUremingtonGH) might want to consider putting back in place.


----------



## Larry

Don...I hope this finds you well! (send me an update on you Dad ok).

I agree 100%, and I will pass the word to everyone I know about it. I will also say my little .17 lever action is the best dispatch gun I have found yet. No matter the catch one hole in the shoulder and they are down. That little 17 grainer never exist. Unlike the 28 grain .22 LR that made a mess. Plus its great on gathering bait, like ground hogs, Prairie dogs and other vermin.

I spoke to them this AM on the phone and their turn normal turn around from when I shipped to my front porch is 3 weeks. Thier Guaranteed turn around is 30 days. They have mt rifle. I shipped it Fed Ex and paid a little more for their faster delivery. It took them just 3 days from Iowa to the east coast. UPS quaoted me around $100.00 dollars for an 8lb package 39x8x3.

BTW folks I know you don't like to keep your manufacturers gun boxes. But in my case stuffing them in the basement rafters was a blessing as the box worked well for the return.

Larry


----------



## glenway

Those boxes also help in resales, too. A .17 HMR pistol would be a good companion from the sound of it.


----------



## Larry

I agree, but after trying to hit a porky with my .38 and emptying it at 5 to 15 feet, I had better stay with a scoped rifle...hahhaha

Larry


----------



## Larry

Rifle is back. They replaced the Locking Bar. (I suspect they put in a new spring also) It was test fired at the factory and cleaned. No hassle whatsoever just great service and fast turnaround

FYI...It was Fed Ex'd February 3 and today is the 25th.

Ill rescope it and fire a brick or two through it tomorrow. Maybe Ill go call in a few Iowa yotes and thin out the heard after I test it out.

Larry


----------

